# Slanted Frog Cube Display Terrarium



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been working on my cube display terrarium concepts for a while that someone could put on a desk or pedestal. I occurred to me recently it would be really cool to have a slanted cube that sat at an angle, rather than one that sat flat on the ground. It would also requires less material for a false bottom, would allow more vertical height, and might even be a better three-dimensional system that could rotate, while holding terrestrial or arboreal frogs.

Here's my glass prototype using a hinge on the front. 





I accidentally cracked it last night, so I may end using using this prototype as a desk vivarium at work rather than toss it out. But new builds will be acrylic, with a drop top, and laser cut vents. That's the plan at least.

I'd love to hear any suggestions. These were going to be made for pairs of thumbnails, so I thought 14 gallons would be a nice amount of space. This is a 15" cube. But I'm wondering if a 17" cube would still fit fine on a desk. That would give me a 20 gallon tank, and make it possible for use with larger pairs of frogs.

Jae


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I like it!!!

The only problem I would see is placing 2 or 3 on a rack shelf. Lot of wasted spaced between the tanks.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

What lights are you using?


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

gary1218 said:


> I like it!!!
> 
> The only problem I would see is placing 2 or 3 on a rack shelf. Lot of wasted spaced between the tanks.


Totally. Just really for display. Not for a breeding rack. I was thinking it might be possible to make it so you could always tip it back to a point for tanks next to each other. But that would make it hard to place vents.

The lights are angel eye headlight LEDs. But I think I'll just put a 14w CFL above so the tank can spin.

Jae


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

gary1218 said:


> I like it!!!
> 
> The only problem I would see is placing 2 or 3 on a rack shelf. Lot of wasted spaced between the tanks.


I don't think he designed it for that purpose, it's more of a display tank.

That said, it's a very cool idea!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

where and how did it crack? Besides that, it's a pretty cool design


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Great design! The edges look good in 1/8" glass. I doubt that a crack would be an issue with 1/4" acrylic. I want to see how the edges look in flame polished 1/4" acrylic...



Brotherly Monkey said:


> where and how did it crack? Besides that, it's a pretty cool design


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Really awesome! I would like to mess around with something like this one day.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

The smaller your false bottom the less water can drain before you have a saturated substrate.

I don't know what the floor space would be like in a 17", but the way it looks to me you still wouldn't have the kind of floor space you would want for a large pair.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Its a cool looking precarious tank design for sure. Not sure I agree about the "more usable space" though. Looks like it provides less ground/leaf litter area. It also does not allow for a large background, and it takes away 2 panes of glass that the frogs can climb (unless they do actually climb the inverted sloped glass) 

I think it could make a nice 360 tank for a chameleon or something if a branchy tree was placed in the middle though. Then the added height/air space would be utilized fully.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> Its a cool looking precarious tank design for sure. Not sure I agree about the "more usable space" though. Looks like it provides less ground/leaf litter area. It also does not allow for a large background, and it takes away 2 panes of glass that the frogs can climb (unless they do actually climb the inverted sloped glass)
> 
> I think it could make a nice 360 tank for a chameleon or something if a branchy tree was placed in the middle though. Then the added height/air space would be utilized fully.


Just a quick comment.... only PYGMY chameleons could possibly be housed in there (very awesomely). Most chameleons need very large, screen cages 

In regards to the usable space issue, a little math can solve that....just find what the area of your side is and set that equal to the area of the "floor" of the angled cube and solve for H to see at what height you get the same floor space....from here you can easily tell if its mroe or less efficient. 



SmackoftheGods said:


> The smaller your false bottom the less water can drain before you have a saturated substrate.
> 
> I don't know what the floor space would be like in a 17", but the way it looks to me you still wouldn't have the kind of floor space you would want for a large pair.


I agree here, but I think this can be solved quite elegantly...

If you are considering adding a square light hood to the top of it and another to the bottom of it (think of it like a stand), you can actually incorporate the false bottom and pump housing into the "stand" which would lead to easier repairs etc.....and the "inside" of the tank would only need to drain to the stand reservoir (I'm picturing the "stand" as I call it to be a square the size of the angled tank across and like 4-6" tall)


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

O.O i think i want one now lol


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

EvilLost said:


> If you are considering adding a square light hood to the top of it and another to the bottom of it (think of it like a stand), you can actually incorporate the false bottom and pump housing into the "stand" which would lead to easier repairs etc.....and the "inside" of the tank would only need to drain to the stand reservoir (I'm picturing the "stand" as I call it to be a square the size of the angled tank across and like 4-6" tall)


I'd prefer a light that is separate on the top. Perhaps on a bendable frame so I can place it wherever. But I love the idea of a stocky wooden pedestal for drainage. Now if only it would rotate and drain!






I'm sorry to say I'm not so good with wood as I am with glass or acrylic. But I do appreciate all the suggestions. Maybe I should just make the pedestal in thick black acrylic?

Jae


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

> I agree here, but I think this can be solved quite elegantly...
> 
> If you are considering adding a square light hood to the top of it and another to the bottom of it (think of it like a stand), you can actually incorporate the false bottom and pump housing into the "stand" which would lead to easier repairs etc.....and the "inside" of the tank would only need to drain to the stand reservoir (I'm picturing the "stand" as I call it to be a square the size of the angled tank across and like 4-6" tall)


That does solve for the drainage issue. I personally prefer simpler methods (none of my tanks have that kind drainage), but for those who put forth the effort it would definitely work. Still, I question keeping a large pair somewhere with such little floor space. I also question an imitator's desire to regularly hang upside down.... The tank looks cool as a concept tank, but I'm just not sure about the practicality of it....


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Still a work in progress. I'd love for someone to show me how to best make a nice pedestal where I could set a place for drainage for this tank. I just added two misting heads, so now I need it for sure!






Also added vents, closed off areas where fruit flies could get out, and some internal LED lighting. I'll be adding a fan to the back of the tank tonight.

Jae


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

To finish this thread I decided not to add more to the 15" cube. I fixed the crack and left it unvented with no drains. I also put a 27w light from big lots above it and placed it on the spinning pedestal in my kitchen. I'll let it grow in and get back to it after another few months. In the mean time I'm working on a new one with added extras.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Definitely a cool idea... on a lighter note, you could use it as a simulator to prepare frogs for the International Space Station 

Jake


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

No drainage, no ventilation, and it spins... Sounds perfect for frogs....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm afraid I have to agree with Jake here. It's a fun idea with no practical application for frogs. You are building for yourself, not for the frogs. In my opinion the hobby should be striving to improve the living conditions of our frogs. There is extremely limited floor space, ruling out tincs and other terrestrials. Thumbs will not be able to utilize the halfway point up very well due to the inward slanting walls.
It also seems to be pretty precarious, obviously not as stable as a good, old fashioned, square or rectangle.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> In my opinion the hobby should be striving to improve the living conditions of our frogs.


Improved living conditions would probably be just leaving them alone in the wild and stop people from encroaching on where they live. Not taking them to another continent and sticking them in a glass jar.

I have a ton of requests for a tank that can spin and be viewed from all sides. Obviously you're not one of those people. I'm also, less on the spinning option, and more on vents, misting, and drainage, but that's a different post:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/80902-convertible-air-circulation-system.html

Jae


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the issue is with the speed of the spin, not that it turns. 

Jake


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

konton said:


> Improved living conditions would probably be just leaving them alone in the wild and stop people from encroaching on where they live. Not taking them to another continent and sticking them in a glass jar.
> 
> I have a ton of requests for a tank that can spin and be viewed from all sides. Obviously you're not one of those people. I'm also, less on the spinning option, and more on vents, misting, and drainage, but that's a different post:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/80902-convertible-air-circulation-system.html
> ...


You seriously don't think there is any in between? It's either leave them in the wild or cram them into a very small space with does not utilize either the floor space or the overall height in an efficient manner? Wow, that's very all or nothing.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

And leaving them alone is not an end-all answer. Habitat destruction is the greatest threat to rainforest and tropical jungle species. 

Jake


----------



## PoisonFrog (Jan 27, 2012)

konton said:


> Improved living conditions would probably be just leaving them alone in the wild and stop people from encroaching on where they live. Not taking them to another continent and sticking them in a glass jar.
> 
> You are correct about the habitat issue and human encroachment, but I have to say that the frogs will be much more stressed out in a weird slanted box that has no visual barriers than a traditional terrarium.
> 
> ...


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> You seriously don't think there is any in between? It's either leave them in the wild or cram them into a very small space with does not utilize either the floor space or the overall height in an efficient manner? Wow, that's very all or nothing.


Do you "seriously" think you can put words in people mouth with out offending others? Funny how last time you got blatantly offended while you seem to try and be offense. I remembered your last comment about the Japanese people and I was pretty offended you thought you could could speak for all of Japan. Are you Japanese? Or were you just speaking on behalf of the flyjin?

I never said there was no in-between. You're stating I "seriously" said that. I just gave you two points of view. They were the extremes, but they didn't suggest there was no middle ground. The fact that I'm working on multiple terrariums design implies I believe there is a middle ground. Obviously you believe there is only one middle. Right where you stand. Wow, that's pretty sad.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

jacobi said:


> And leaving them alone is not an end-all answer. Habitat destruction is the greatest threat to rainforest and tropical jungle species.
> 
> Jake


Agreed, habitat destruction is the greatest threat to rainforest and tropical jungle species. And that's caused by human encroachment. I didn't just say leave them alone. That's like ignoring the fish while you pee in the lake.

The speed of the spin was just to demonstrate that it turned. Plus I had to spin it fast so I could step back and hit the record button.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I think this is a pretty cool concept but obviously needs some revisions, which you seem to be doing. I think the main thing is that you need to use a larger Viv to make it somewhat successful for the frogs like maybe a 22" cube. Your best bet IMO for these types of tanks would be not to use a background but make it like a 360 degree tank like many have in the past, and make the center of the viv reach up to the highest point of the viv and mount the brooms on that center piece. As far as the substrate than another issue there, but i guess i would just do a false bottom and drill for drainage like on any other tank. Im interested to see when these cubes go, and how your ideas evolve. Im trying to help you here and not completely shoot down your concept, because I do find it interesting as far as a nice living room piece, but like I said before it looks like there is a lot of revisions and redesigning ahead. Good Luck!


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I am working on multiple versions of this terrarium to find different solutions to a variety of these issues. I think the idea of "optimal" is overused. There are varying degrees to what is better in terms of form, and what is better in terms of function. I like to work in that area since I don't feel there is a perfect balance.

I didn't start this post to argue and fight. Which is what I see some of you trying to do. 

I see I'm getting sucked into your hate fest. So I'll step away. All I was hoping to get was constructive criticism and creative solutions from imaginative people. Not all the negativity.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

konton said:


> Do you "seriously" think you can put words in people mouth with out offending others? Funny how last time you got blatantly offended while you seem to try and be offense. I remembered your last comment about the Japanese people and I was pretty offended you thought you could could speak for all of Japan. Are you Japanese? Or were you just speaking on behalf of the flyjin?
> 
> I never said there was no in-between. You're stating I "seriously" said that. I just gave you two points of view. They were the extremes, but they didn't suggest there was no middle ground. The fact that I'm working on multiple terrariums design implies I believe there is a middle ground. Obviously you believe there is only one middle. Right where you stand. Wow, that's pretty sad.


You are out of line bringing up that comment out of context with the implication of racism. I stated that Japan had a nuclear meltdown and that's all there was to it.

The rest is not even worth commenting on.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope you not referring to me?? I feel I gave you very constructive criticism


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> I hope you not referring to me?? I feel I gave you very constructive criticism


Nope. Wasn't referring to you. I appreciate constructive criticism. Thanks. 

Incidentally I'm back to being interested in using this for arboreal dart frogs. It was suggested before the frogs could not use 3 of the 6 sides of the tank. Most tanks allow for 5 of the 6 sides to be used. As it turns out, all 6 sides can be used by arboreal dart frogs.


----------

